# Fun opening morning



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Just a few pictures of a very fun opening morning of the muzzy deer hunt.

enjoy.





































I sure wish the sun would have been behind us. The pictures would have been much nicer. Someday I'm going to learn my lesson and start packing the nice camera and lense too.

Oh well. It was a ton of fun on Wednesday. Thursday was just wet. But W2U was able to harvest a nice little buck, even in the rain, Thursday morning. What a great trip!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice pictures. 

I have found that if I am not hunting but just helping the good camera goes with me instead of the one that I strap to my belt.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a big bull!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome pic! Amazing bull. You always get closest when you don't have a tag


----------

